# nap bloodrunner



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

anyone try the new bloodrunner heads from nap? I saw a youtube video this morning of them on an eland 



 and they look nasty. just wondering if anyone has used them on a whitetail yet, and if so how did they like them?


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

That was almost sickening to watch. It looked and sounded like he hit shoulder and very little penetration.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Wow I almost feel bad for that thing! Must have 10 gallons of blood in that thing.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

Papascott said:


> That was almost sickening to watch. It looked and sounded like he hit shoulder and very little penetration.


thats what i thought! looked like it hit the blade and stopped, however eland are huge, and I'm sure that they are much tougher than our whitetail, at any rate with blood gushing like that, it has to be a brutal head. And I'm sure that eland went down.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah that had to be a pass through (shoulder) and in to the heart with that much blood was thinking as i was watching it when is this thing gonna fall? wouldn't have any trouble following that blood trail


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

That was insane.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

fishintechnician said:


> Yeah that had to be a pass through (shoulder) and in to the heart with that much blood was thinking as i was watching it when is this thing gonna fall? wouldn't have any trouble following that blood trail


I kept wondering the same thing.It looked like someone just turned the faucet on and the blood just kept on coming.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

ERIE REBEL said:


> I kept wondering the same thing.It looked like someone just turned the faucet on and the blood just kept on coming.


you can see towards the end of the video, the arrow is still sticking halfway out.


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

although i have not hunted the dark continent over there they say that you are supposed to shoot farther forward yes a shoulder hit (in our eyes)... that was a perfect shot.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Stripers4Life said:


> you can see towards the end of the video, the arrow is still sticking halfway out.


I see it too. Around 1:24 into the clip. Still, that's a heck of a lot of blood but do you guys think that maybe it was running down the arrow a bit and the wind was blowing it off to make appear like it was just flat out gushing?


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I have a real hard time believing it is real. It looks like they may have CGI'd that a bit. I have never seen an animal bleed like that and not be at least dizzy. If its real I'm buying some!!lol Thanks for the video Stripers that's awesome.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Uglystix said:


> I have a real hard time believing it is real. It looks like they may have CGI'd that a bit. I have never seen an animal bleed like that and not be at least dizzy.


I was thinking the same thing last night when I saw it. After I posted, I went downstairs to watch some football and noticed we just got the Outdoor Channel in HD today so I started watching some of that in between commercials. I never realized what I was missing between digital and HD on TOC. I saw a guy hit a muley with a muzzy and it looked close to the same thing here. There was also a girl on that shot a Canada whitetail in the snow with a rifle and you could see the blood just pumping out of the deer.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

I know it was my imagination, but I swear you could see the color leave the animal as it walked through the brush towards the end. Brutal. (might have to try 'em)


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Thats cool. I hope to get HD soon


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i honestly think they HAD to make that animal LOOK LIKE it was bleeding that bad ...............................seemed alittle fake to me...................i dont know maybe im just being nit picky !!!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

at about 26 sec you can see it really well it is puddling and everything if they CGI'd it they did a good job. Aslo this is a much larger animal than a whitetail so bigger organs and more blood, just a thought


----------



## rack-a-holic (Jan 2, 2009)

i just want to let you know these broadheads really do work...i shot my buck with them and he ran 50 yards...stopped took 2 steps and just fell over..the entrance was through a rib bone and the exit was out a rib bone...the arrow was hanging on by just the vanes but fell out 5 yards from the shot..i shoot a bear truth..67 lb draw and he was only 10 yards away..the tip of the broadhead is a little dawl now..but i can see why


----------



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

bad shot placement imho, i dont believe the video is real


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

good buck rack! I ended up goin with the meat seakers. I heard they have better penetration. And if this video isn't real than someone did one hell of a job cgi'in it. They way the blood puddles for example.


----------



## rack-a-holic (Jan 2, 2009)

thanks. after i shot that buck through both lungs you could visibly see a hole where the arrow went through. he left an awsome blood trail to as he was running away. i told my taxidermist about the broadheads and he said he has heard a lot about them this year. he is debating on getting some but he said he is going to stick with 4 blade muzzys


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

I have used thunder heads for years also made by napp and am thinking of switching great co napp archery


----------

